# 2011 Trek series most comparable to 2010 5-series Pro Fit?



## grnmasi (Aug 26, 2007)

I need some advice on which new 2011 Madone frame would be most comparable in ride quality to 2010 5-series 62 cm (Pro fit). I am 6'2" 178-184 lbs body depending on season.

Fall 2009 - I demoed 2010 Madone 5.2 Pro Fit (62 cm) and equivalent 6-series. I found that the Pro Fit allows me to get closer to my current setup plus still allows me to have adjustment to a higher position while the 2010 performance fit never allowed me to get low enough. I also found that the 5.2 series (although I didn't like the components) was a better ride for me for multi-day long distance rides on poorer chip-seal roads. The 6-series was a bit too harsh. Due to money issues and not being able to decide on what to do - I really am a Campy (Chorus) fan, I waited too long and missed my chance to get a 2010 5.2 Pro 62 cm before they ran out and the 5 and 6 series got redesigned for 2011.

1) Anyone have any direct comparisons, NOT marketing hype, on which current model and fit form would be most comparable in terms of ride characteristics and fit with the 'old' 2010 5.2 Pro in 62 cm? Let me stress that the distances and road quality really require that the frame not be ultra harsh but still have the great Madone stability on 45 mph+ downhills that I love. (Also, the geometries listed in the Trek catalogues, website, and fliers don't always seem to agree).

2) I REALLY want to build up a Madone with a Campy Chorus group. I am just too used to the way it works and feels on my old steel bike. The Project One bikes only let you go with the full Record group - out of my range. So, any issues with building one up with a separate Chorus group? I would probably go with the Chorus 10 (not 11). I am always concerned with alignment with the crankset and bottom bracket and don't want to jeopardize that. Any personal experiences with just getting the Madone frameset and building up from that?

Thanks,
Nick

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Trek always prices their framesets absurdly... your better bet is to buy a full bike and sell the parts on ebay. You'll come up $500-1000 ahead.


----------



## grnmasi (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, Marvin. That's good advice. It's consistent with what a former Trek rep told me too.

Now, do you have any advice on the other question? Is there a current model that really has the comfort of the old 5.2?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Trek 5 series in a smaller size or the 6 series H1. The new 5 series isn't available in H1 (Pro fit).

Current models should ride much like the 2008-2010 models - maybe a little stiffer and more comfortable.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I asked a rep a a local Trek store, and also a salesperson at a large Trek dealer the differences in frames from year to year. I was told by both that the 2011 4 series frame that I have is stiffer & a better frame than the 2010 5 series. The Trek store rep also told me that the differences in 2011 4 & 5 series bikes was mostly related to components, wheels, handlebars etc., that aside from BB90 & internal cable routing, the frames were very similar.
You have to go to a 6 for an H1 fit
A 6 series frame will be a step up, and will be stiffer.

I hope that that helps.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I've heard larger people say the newer style is *more* comfortable than the old 5-series, but smaller people typically find it a little stiffer. I'm not big (and ride a 52cm), and I liked the 6-series better... but it wasn't quite as compliant. Better handling and seemed like more responsive. 

I bought my bike 2 years ago when the new design in 6-series first came out and could have bought the 5-series with the old design... and didn't.


----------

